
Upon a diagnosis of brain cancer, Eric Sun set out to achieve some musical goals - stablemap
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/01/01/a-tech-pioneers-final-unexpected-act
======
devoply
Performance
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsKWgREVppA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsKWgREVppA)

------
nikhizzle
I worked closely with Eric on the data science team at Facebook for years. He
was always the guy who would pick up everyone’s slack, and take care of all
the loose ends.

He was the guy who set the bar at a height most of us would never reach, but
that made us all work harder and better.

------
BadassFractal
Tragic, yet admirable in every way. Whenever I read something like this, I
can't but wonder how I would handle it if I were dealt those cards. Would I be
a mess, would I be in a constant state of uncontrollable panic, unable to
process or accept the inevitable. Or would I face my conclusion with dignity
and peace like Eric did?

------
URSpider94
I was lucky enough to see his final performance in Fiddler. He was not well
enough at that time to play the stage role, but his rendition of the piece
from the movie score at intermission was a virtuoso performance. I cried
through most of it.

------
uptownfunk
A great piece from the New Yorker. As I read this though, there is a big
disparity between what I feel and what I feel i should feel after reading a
piece like this. It makes me slightly uncomfortable and yet there is a part of
me in awe with how the young man embraced the tragic circumstances that had
befallen him.

